# Cleaning Agents for reel cleaning



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

I have seen many threads regarding cleaning reels, but only a handfull mention what is used as the cleaning agent on the reels. For my Citica and Curado, I have used simple green and a soft toothbrush after it is completely apart to clean the frame. 

Just added an MG50 to the collection, and wanted to see if there are any other cleaning agents out there that are better for my reels, and also if the simple green will be ok to use on the MG50 frame. - J


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We use Simple Green Crystal that is not diluted with water. We also use a sonic cleaner with some sort of water based solution that the cleaner company sells. It works very well for corrosion. I have used Corrosion X before and it works, but it leaves an oily residue on the reel.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

I had not heard of the Simple Green Crystal that Bantam1 mentioned so I did a quick Google search on the product. That stuff retails at $82 for a 24oz. bottle! Is it that much better that the regular Simple Green cleaner?


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

rjc1982 said:


> I had not heard of the Simple Green Crystal that Bantam1 mentioned so I did a quick Google search on the product. That stuff retails at $82 for a 24oz. bottle! Is it that much better that the regular Simple Green cleaner?


$82 holy ****! Someone had said something about their own concoction and claimed they have never had problems. I will try to dig up that thread. :cheers:


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Post 7 was interesting:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=187986&highlight=vinegar


----------



## radarman (Apr 24, 2006)

Is this the Crystal Simple Green Bantam1 may have been talking about???? $7.81 a 24 oz bottle.

*Industrial Formula Crystal Simple Green 24 oz. Trigger*

 View Larger Image ​MSRP: $9.08
Price: $7.81
You Save: $1.27 (14%)

Item Number: 19024W
Manufacturer: Sunshine Makers, Inc.
Manufacturer Part No: 19024

Quantity:
 
*Crystal Simple Green®* is formulated for critical cleaning applications that demand a fragrance-free solution. It is a highly effective, concentrated, all-purpose degreaser and cleaner. Because Crystal Simple Green is fragrance-free, color-free and has high rinsibility, it is an ideal and effective degreaser/cleaner for use in many industries. 
*Where to Use* 
Ideal for industrial/manufacturing, electronics and parts washing industries. Also approved for use in Federally inspected meat and poultry plants and meets Montreal Protocol Guidelines and FDA requirements for cleaning in cosmetics, medical and pharmaceutical environments where Good Manufacturing Practices (GMP) are followed. No ozone-depleting substance warning labels required.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I use a purple colored cleaner that sams club sells, it basically works the same way the simple green does. All of these products are corrosive to some extent if mixed to strong , you have to be carefulwhen soaking the reels in them. I have a ultra sonic cleaner that I got from harbor freight that will clean 2 reels at a time , i never clean bearings in this mixture, i use naptha to flush and clean my bearings. The naptha is flameable so be careful with it around open flames.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

radarman said:


> Is this the Crystal Simple Green Bantam1 may have been talking about???? $7.81 a 24 oz bottle.
> 
> *Industrial Formula Crystal Simple Green 24 oz. Trigger*
> 
> ...


Radarman,

This is what I found on 2 different websites. Don't know why the sites I pulled up have that insane pricing.

Planet Green Shop








Home > Shop > *Simple Green Crystal Cleaner Trigger Sprayer 24oz* 
*







*

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $250
Simple Green Crystal Cleaner Trigger Sprayer 24oz
$82.04 
*Store:* Instawares
See all items from this store
*Item #:* 39-16444
*Model #:* 19024


----------



## radarman (Apr 24, 2006)

rjc,

Planet Green may only sell those bottles by a case lot (12 per). Another site had a case for about $82. Found the Crystal Simple Green listed on the Grainger website, also. Probably available at a good Janatorial Supply store.

I'm interested in the aerosol Crystal Simple Green, it says it is foaming and will stick better to clean and degrease on a vertical surface.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We buy it by the 5 gallon bottle for around $80 or so. That is the same stuff posted above. It leaves no residue and washes off with water. I like it much better than the normal Simple Green personally.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

If you have an account or know someone who has an account at Grainger you can get the gallon size SG Crystal for ~$13.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome back Matt!! Where have you been?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I went to Houston after the hurricane to help friends and family. Then out to Arizona/Vegas for a trip that has been planned since this summer. Although it was nice to get away from cleaning reels for a while I'm glad to be back home.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You had a few people very nervous while you were gone. Glad to see you are back after a little break.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Yea, Rick Sanders' reels were "return to sender" and all my mail was being held at the post office while I was gone. All the other reels I shipped out before I left made it to their destination safely. I picked my mail up when I got back and delivered his reels to him personally with no charge. He understood and gave me a couple more rods and reels to work on. 

I informed a few customers that I was leaving and I would finish their reels when I got back and they had no problem with that. I considered leaving a message on the voicemail to inform customers of when I would be back but it didn't seem like a good idea to announce to the world that I wouldn't be here. But, all is well and life goes on.


----------

